# 450' Firearm Safety Zone Question



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I got asked a question that I could not answer or find the answer.
I know a Hunter can not use a firearm to hunt a deer without permission on his own property within 450' of a neighboring dwelling. Pretty cut a dry.
Can a Hunter shoot at a deer from outside the 450' zone into the neighboring 450' safety zone while still on his own property?
Can a Hunter who is outside the safety zone shoot across the neighboring 450' safety zone at a deer outside the zone? The situation involves a small land owner surrounded by a larger landowner.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

My understanding is the discharge of the gun inside of the 450 foot rule of a place you do not have permission to do such an event. If the bullet flies within 200 feet of the house - I would not count that but then again, be very very careful on the location of what you are shooting at in relation to houses - i.e. it would not be responsible to shoot at a deer with a houses 200 feet directly behind the deer even though the gun is discharged within the rules of 450 foot. I think what you are actually inquiring about - is it OK for a bullet to travel closer than 450 from an occupied dwelling.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Really is going to depend on the LEO that comes out and his interpretation of the rule as far as whether you get a ticket or not. Then it will be up to the judge to decide.

I have friends that are in different levels of law enforcement.... CO's, County Sheriff Dept, and State Troopers. I've thrown questions like this at all three and gotten three totally different responses from them. Seeing as any of the three could be the responding officer on a complaint in this case I see it could go a variety of ways. Often times MCL and WCO laws contradict one another or just aren't clear. They often will write the ticket and let the judge decide if it is valid.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I got asked a question that I could not answer or find the answer.
> I know a Hunter can not use a firearm to hunt a deer without permission on his own property within 450' of a neighboring dwelling. Pretty cut a dry.
> Can a Hunter shoot at a deer from outside the 450' zone into the neighboring 450' safety zone while still on his own property?
> Can a Hunter who is outside the safety zone shoot across the neighboring 450' safety zone at a deer outside the zone? The situation involves a small land owner surrounded by a larger landowner.


As you can see, the hunting guide states that you can not hunt with a firearm within the safety zone or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of the property, meaning the owner or occupant of the property in the safety zone. The guide does not address shooting across the safety zone from and to an area outside of it.

Page 16 in the Hunting And Trapping Guide.

*Safety Zones Around Buildings*

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person may hunt with a firearm in a safety zone, *or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of the property.* The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities, or the lawful discharge of firearms for any non-hunting purpose.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I read the part in the guide and the permission of the owner part wasn't clear if it meant the land owner of the property you are on or the owner who's in the safety zone. I gave to man who asked the question contact info to the LE division.

I was just curious if anyone had first hand experience or knowledge. My guess it would be a judgement call.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I read the part in the guide and the permission of the owner part wasn't clear if it meant the land owner of the property you are on or the owner who's in the safety zone. I gave to man who asked the question contact info to the LE division.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone had first hand experience or knowledge. My guess it would be a judgement call.


 I had the same question because where the deer come in on my property, there is an unoccupied home about 250-300' from where the deer would be hit, but I'd be well outside the zone where shooting from on a safe angle. The one Montmorency deputy I asked said it was where the gun is discharged from, but said the DNR might handle it differently. Given that, I don't mess with it.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I got asked a question that I could not answer or find the answer.
> I know a Hunter can not use a firearm to hunt a deer without permission on his own property within 450' of a neighboring dwelling. Pretty cut a dry.
> Can a Hunter shoot at a deer from outside the 450' zone into the neighboring 450' safety zone while still on his own property?
> Can a Hunter who is outside the safety zone shoot across the neighboring 450' safety zone at a deer outside the zone? The situation involves a small land owner surrounded by a larger landowner.


Farmlegend, Bio. and RMH would not have a problem with it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

In my opinion....the 450' safety zone only applies to where you are standing/sitting. If a critter comes out between a hunter and protected building it could lawfully be taken. 

Obviously if there is some sort of damage that results...(stray shot, deflection, ricochets, etc) the hunter is responsible. .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

dead short said:


> In my opinion....the 450' safety zone only applies to where you are standing/sitting. If a critter comes out between a hunter and protected building it could lawfully be taken.
> 
> Obviously if there is some sort of damage that results...(stray shot, deflection, ricochets, etc) the hunter is responsible. .


Thank you.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

dead short said:


> In my opinion....the 450' safety zone only applies to where you are standing/sitting. If a critter comes out between a hunter and protected building it could lawfully be taken.
> 
> Obviously if there is some sort of damage that results...(stray shot, deflection, ricochets, etc) the hunter is responsible. .


Just to clarify in my mind I made a picture....

Red is a house with 450 safety zone. Orange is the hunter green is the deer. Yellow is the hunters land and blue is private land.

If I understand the interpretation the hunter could shoot this deer represented by green dot legally from his position.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Just to clarify in my mind I made a picture....
> 
> Red is a house with 450 safety zone. Orange is the hunter green is the deer. Yellow is the hunters land and blue is private land.
> 
> If I understand the interpretation the hunter could shoot this deer represented by green dot legally from his position.


Yes, you are correct. Both the shooter and deer are on the shooters property. The shooter is outside the safety zone. The shot has to be done in a safe manner. If the house or building is too close to the line of fire, that would make the shot unsafe. That could be seen as shooting toward the house.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

petronius said:


> Yes, you are correct. Both the shooter and deer are on the shooters property. The shooter is outside the safety zone. The shot has to be done in a safe manner. If the house or building is too close to the line of fire, that would make the shot unsafe. That could be seen as shooting toward the house.


Might be legal but would scare the willies out of me if I was watching from my living room .


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> Yes, you are correct. Both the shooter and deer are on the shooters property. The shooter is outside the safety zone. The shot has to be done in a safe manner. If the house or building is too close to the line of fire, that would make the shot unsafe. That could be seen as shooting toward the house.


I would agree.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

dead short said:


> I would agree.


Thanks for the clarification. Learned something today. In the past I would have thought shooting at a deer that is standing within the zone would be off limits. When I reread the rules closer it doesn't say that specifically.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

One more reason not to get snippy with people who ask questions .


----------

